# Starting Kettlebell Training...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've been intrigued about KB's for quite some time, as I really think its potentially an ideal form of conditioning for me. I do triathlon, so strong core for swim and biking is helpful, and the fact that I can do it at home and get a tough workout in a short time frame seems perfect. The compound nature of the core movements also appeals to me for full body conditioning. 

Up until now though I haven't done it as I realised I need an instructor to teach me the basics and avoid the risk of injury from these ballistic movements. I found a local class run by 2 professional chiropractors/sports injury specialists, just 15 mins up the road. They also do some resistance band stuff as well, which is ideal as I just ordered some for when I travel. First class is Thurs evening and I firmly expect to be publicly humiliated and physically destroyed by the end. I only hope my wife doesn't do better than me :lol:

I know a few people here have or do use them but I thought I'd post up about my experiences over the next few weeks in case other people might be interested.


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Starting Kettlebell Training...


Lovely - I could use a cuppa, just back from the gym...


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

v interested to read your experiences with this sort of traning


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm intrigued too. My gym has been telling me a lot about kettle bells as an ideal form of bike fitness training. Never tried it but will be doing so once my back problem is finally sorted and got some strength back in it.

I'll read this with interest.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I do quite a lot of kettlebell training now. Long hours at work means less time at the gym, and I do BJJ and MMA so they're really good for lots of core strength without a lot of bulking up, plus they help a lot with explosive strength.

One thing I would say, if you're planning on buying a bell for home, then be prepared to spend a bit extra and get a decent one. I had mine recommended to me and I cant remember what it is off the top of my head, but I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

class was planned for tonight but the ****** snow means its canceled, and I cant go for 2 weeks now :wall:

2 more weeks to get a little fitter first though...


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> 2 more weeks to get a little fitter first though...


I'm guessing your being modest. If you do triathlons, your hardly going to be unfit?

I would doubt most reasonably fit people would have much problems with kettlebell training, until the next day, when all the little incidental muscles that never get worked in regular training, are aching like mad :lol:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

a couple of my mates swear by it, keep meaning to go along to one of the sessions but it always clashes when i'm working. Think the chap they use is just over the border near selkirk i believe


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

What do you think you'll achieve using kettlebells that you won't with dumbbells? You can do most things you do with a KB with a DB easily enough. They're just a gimmick and a result of recent marketting.

I've used them one and off for years in combat sport training. They're not better or worse than DB's.


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

i think the main difference is the fact that the weight is balanced different. other then that im not sure what the advantages are. All ways liked the idea of trying it. I have messed around with some clean press type movents.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

richie.guy said:


> What do you think you'll achieve using kettlebells that you won't with dumbbells? You can do most things you do with a KB with a DB easily enough. They're just a gimmick and a result of recent marketting.
> 
> I've used them one and off for years in combat sport training. They're not better or worse than DB's.


I agree that most things you can do with both, and I definitely wouldn't say one is better than the other. I'm not so sure about recent marketing either. I've been using mine for about 8 years.

Due to the design, a kettlebell is more difficult to handle than a dumbbell the same weight, so it works a lot more of the incident/stabiliser muscles

You also have the rotational factor of the kettlebell during a lot of exercises.

With it not having its centre of gravity directly in the middle of your hand, even doing the exact same exercise with a dumbbell and a kettlebell with give different results.

You don't need more than one weight of kettlebell

A proper kettlebell is bigger than a dumbbell handle (this can be a good or bad thing depending how you look at it)

They are easy to store, take travelling etc, compared to dumbbells.

Personally, I wouldn;t be without both. But I use barbells/dumbbells for heavy weight training, and I use my kettlebell for what I would call a lighter workout, but with a lot more agility/cardio measures thrown in


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

2 things appeal to me in particular:

1. core strength from the compound ballistic movements

2. combination of aerobic workout and strength development in the same workout

I'll know a little more about how it delivers once I finally get to the damned class :lol:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Have just spoken to Steve at London Kettlebells - nice fella. If in doubts about the benefits, give them a call.

For me it's core strength and cardio benefits - both key factors in my sport of cycling. Hence me thinking of giving them a go. As a cyclist, I know for a fact the top riders in the world swear by kettlebells.

It is also the convenienece of getting a full body workout in less time than barbells and dumbells. Given the busy lives we lead, this can't be sniffed at either.

Don't get me wrong, the gym and all its contents are still very much an integral part of a rounded exercise and fitness regime...but kettlebells do appear to offer many benefits and therefore, I think, should be carefully considered.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

http://intensefitness.co.uk/kettlebellproducts.html

I got mine from here. I got the 16kg one as I was recommened it.

Weider do one thats adjustable in weight, but its not cheap


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK, just back from my first class and first time hands-on with a kettlebell.

I really enjoyed it and was surprised how easy it was to get the hang of the movements. I would VERY STRONGLY suggest you go to a formal class before buying one and learn from somebody that can actually show you how to perform the moves. There is much more to it than just picking it up and swinging it, if you want to get the real benefits from the explosive ballistic nature of the exercises.

The class I did was pretty easy, and most people there werent particularly fit and didnt really work very hard, but it was perfect as an introduction for us. Even taking it fairly easy and not performing each set for too long, we worked up a good sweat and welcomed the rest periods. I used a 12kg and 16kg KB for the session to make sure I had good enough form, but next time will stick with the 16kg throughout, and increase the duration of each set. I can feel it in the front of my shoulders as I sit here, and no doubt tomorrow will feel it in my abs as well. I reckon a 15 min session of repeated sets, with minimal rest, would absolutely blitz you in the same way as a circuit training class would!

I'm sold on the benefits for me, as it will be a great way to strengthen core and build some general strength, as well as toning up and fat burning. It wouldnt suit anyone looking to add loads of mass, but if you are looking for fitness, strength, toning and fat burning benefits I'd say it would be ideal.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Interesting. So what did you actually do?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

baptistsan said:


> Interesting. So what did you actually do?


lots of swings, snatches, cleans, squats, sumo squats, lunges and 1 arm versions of the above and various stuff like chest press supersets with mountain climbers etc. We also did lots of core stuff without the KB's as well.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been involved with Olympic weight lifting for twenty odd years and to be honest, kettle bells are a fad. The fitness industry comes up with these things to keep the sector alive and they are quite good, but the basic fact is you are just lifting a dumbell!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

MarkH said:


> I have been involved with Olympic weight lifting for twenty odd years and to be honest, kettle bells are a fad. The fitness industry comes up with these things to keep the sector alive and they are quite good, but the basic fact is you are just lifting a dumbell!


well I started weight training > 20 years ago, and can quite clearly say a kettlebell is not the same as a dumbbell. You simply cannot grip a DB the same way, cant swing them the same way and I'd like to see someone do a kettlebell snatch with a dumbbell. If you simply press or curl a KB then they are the same, but otherwise there is a world of difference.

I agree they have become trendy the last couple of years, but they have been around for a very long time.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

They have been around a long time, and the old soviet bloc used to love them, but they will be gone out of gyms in the next year or two.

All the fads in the fitness industry are really a form of cycling used in sports training, when an athlete becomes stale the coach introduces something completely different into their programme. This is all that is happening with the kettlebells/vibraplates/glide mats/high impact aerobics/low impact aerobics and the list goes on, the client stays interested and everyone is a winner!

One concept that does sound interesting is crossfit, it has caught on in America and I can understand why!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

MarkH said:


> They have been around a long time, and the old soviet bloc used to love them, but they will be gone out of gyms in the next year or two.
> 
> All the fads in the fitness industry are really a form of cycling used in sports training, when an athlete becomes stale the coach introduces something completely different into their programme. This is all that is happening with the kettlebells/vibraplates/glide mats/high impact aerobics/low impact aerobics and the list goes on, the client stays interested and everyone is a winner!
> 
> One concept that does sound interesting is crossfit, it has caught on in America and I can understand why!


I agree...variety is the primary reason I got into triathlon in the first place as well. I also feel the benefit of the last session in places I dont usually feel worked out, as as they focus so much on ballistic movements driven through the core, the type of movement possible with KB's is ideal for me as a swimmer/cyclist.

I must admit to being drawn to them as they are ideal for home use. Small and easy to store, and 1 KB can be used for an entire, and intensive, workout in 15 mins at home. So much so, I bought some for me and my wife. Really looking forward to a few months of working out with these to supplement the swim/bike/run stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well these bad boys arrived this morning - looking forward to a good workout later on 

8kg for Mrs Pikle, 12kg and 16kg for me...courtesy of London Kettlebells :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

2nd session at the class last night and a slightly different set of KB exercises. I got a great workout and it was good to get some more tuition on the core movements, and hence the quality of the exercise. 2-3 of these workouts a week should make a huge difference in the next few months I reckon, and its also really good fun!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to start calling you 'Popeye'..........

Where's that can of spinach Olive :lol:.......


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)




----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


>


:lol: :lol:

That's the one........


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if anyone wants to know what you do with these things, have a look at a few of the videos from this guy...

http://www.youtube.com/user/philscarito

This is a good one


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope I am not hijacking but if anyone wants to learn Olympic lifting for their sport, cross training or just for the hell of it, give me a shout, I am based in the Surrey/SW London area.

I will donate my time free of charge and I am a fully qualified coach and competed at the sport for 15+years.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark - might be worth starting a thread if you do want to get someone? I'm sure many would be interested.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkH said:


> Hope I am not hijacking but if anyone wants to learn Olympic lifting for their sport, cross training or just for the hell of it, give me a shout, I am based in the Surrey/SW London area.
> 
> I will donate my time free of charge and I am a fully qualified coach and competed at the sport for 15+years.


Interested! Whats on offer? PM to be sent shortly!


----------

